# 05 Nissan Sentra Trunk



## We2wellsmade4 (Sep 12, 2016)

Okay here goes! I bought a Nissan Sentra from a friend (05) and I m having a little problem with the trunk. I can unlock it with the key only, the unlock on the key fob and the switch inside the car do not work. When I use the key fob it makes a promising clicking noise but doesn t unlock. Here s the thing I ve referred to the owners manual and NissanForums and was advised to check the valet lock on the inside of the car. I checked it and it was in the cancel position (pushed down) so I pushed it back up, only now the trunk doesn t close. My next step was to climb in the trunk with a flashlight, i locked the trunk and wiggled in through the interior. I manually pushed the switch up and pressed the fob release and it opened. So I now know that s the problem, but when the switch is pushed in its correct position before the trunk is shut the trunk won t shut and it doesn't matter how hard I shut it either. My question is why is this happening? Is there something I can do to fix the problem? Am I destined to a life of only unlocking my trunk with the key?


----------



## ommynous (Aug 23, 2016)

I'm gonna just throw in my 2 cents here, as I have no general clue. If I'm reading your posts correctly, it sounds like the trunk won't open with the valet lock ON, but it won't close with the valet lock OFF? If you're a DIYer, you could go all out. Save the headache entirely, go to a junk yard near you, and pull a trunk door off another Sentra. Either have a key made, Or change out the lock entirely with the one from your trunk. Don't know how easy that is. If having another trunk door doesn't fix the issue, take it back, get your money back, and continue on.

I would also say check the fuse. I don't know if every car is the same, but generally, it's a dashboard fuse, or a trunk fuse, that controls all that. Would also begin with googling "valet lock failure symptoms"

Your other bet, from what I'd guess, is seeing if there is any loose or messed up wiring, maybe something that got slammed in the trunk, for it to act that way. 

My only other guess would be your theft system is acting up. Do you have problems with the doors or anything else?


----------

